# new serra



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

hi again







..This is my new serra.ID please.
it is about 5cm.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Can you get a better picture, and what part of greece are you from


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

ANDONI said:


> Can you get a better picture, and what part of greece are you from


ok i will post better picks,i am from a place(central greece) near delphi..
The name of my town is Itea.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

at that size it could be anything

likely s. sanchezi or s. rhombeus


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> at that size it could be anything
> 
> likely s. sanchezi or s. rhombeus


that fish is not sanchezi. every serra is not a rhom or sanchezi.
wes


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

PPAP said:


> Can you get a better picture, and what part of greece are you from


ok i will post better picks,i am from a place(central greece) near delphi..
The name of my town is Itea.
[/quote]

Korinthos, get a side profile if you can


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> at that size it could be anything
> 
> likely s. sanchezi or s. rhombeus


that fish is not sanchezi. every serra is not a rhom or sanchezi.
wes
[/quote]

Agree wth wes here...that is NOT a sanchezi.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Need better pics for an ID.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im pretty sure i said rhom OR sanchezi........... not just sanchezi


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

I don't think it looks like a sanchezi, just by the way the snout looks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like a very young S. sanchezi. Clearer photo with a straight flank shot would help as well as collection point if you know it.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i dont look so stupid anymore now do i guys???? LOL


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

some new photos.
Mr Frank i don't know the collection point...


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Compressus...or a baby black?


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

i think it's a S compressus. i have owned many sanchezi's so in my opinion not likely


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

S. sanchezi

View attachment 105420


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Without knowing the exact collection point, makes things even more difficult to ID because juvenile Serrasalmus species tend to run together in term of shape and often times body pattern markings.

The long snout and barred pattern seen in the most recent photos suggests S. altuvei not S. compressus. While the serrae are present in the photo that Zoiberg photo pointed out, I cannot make any real opinion if those scutes suggest S. sanchezi. My suggestion is to grow the fish out more and allow it to color up. Retake the photo and try for a clear flank shot. Then we can know for certain if the fish is indeed S. altuvei. Young S. compressus have more of a spot/bar pattern the extends and covers the belly region. This fish does not.


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

Thank you Mr Frank and the others.....

You are right for the collection point but i'm greek man and i don't know from
where lfs buy this fish...

I will posti the future when the fish grow up

Thank you for your time and sorry for my english


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i dont look so stupid anymore now do i guys???? LOL


Didn't say you looked stupid in the first place PGD.

Even Frank is no longer sure, maybe you want to just hold on a sec before you start celebrating?









Let's just wait and see.....

Jay


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

maybe you guys shouldnt have been so quick to say i was wrong either...... i said rhom or sanchezi yet you guys point out the fact i mentioned a wrong one instead of a right one........ you guys could have easily agreed it was a rhom and said i was right but instead you guys chose the other half of my answer to point out and make me look wrong.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:05 PM
> maybe you guys shouldnt have been so quick to say i was wrong either...... i said rhom or sanchezi yet you guys point out the fact i mentioned a wrong one instead of a right one........ you guys could have easily agreed it was a rhom and said i was right *but instead you guys * chose the other half of my answer to point out and make me look wrong.


I'm not sure who YOU GUYS is that you reference, but lets keep this topic within its purpose. If you have problems take it to PM, not public discourse. Keep in mind, everything in this forum is _a best guess._ Its not carved in stone unless its one of the better known species. When we are dealing with a photo that shows a fish that is not in the best shape or is photographed at a bad angle, it can make one think its another species.

_Even Frank is no longer sure_. I didn't know I was even sure in the first place.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:05 PM
> > maybe you guys shouldnt have been so quick to say i was wrong either...... i said rhom or sanchezi yet you guys point out the fact i mentioned a wrong one instead of a right one........ you guys could have easily agreed it was a rhom and said i was right *but instead you guys * chose the other half of my answer to point out and make me look wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


Right Frank...









But as far as informed "guesses" go...you are the man...


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

im guessing sanch. it looks alot like mine when i got him.
but only time will tell.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:05 PM
> > maybe you guys shouldnt have been so quick to say i was wrong either...... i said rhom or sanchezi yet you guys point out the fact i mentioned a wrong one instead of a right one........ you guys could have easily agreed it was a rhom and said i was right *but instead you guys * chose the other half of my answer to point out and make me look wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


by you guys i mean wes and jaejae............. i said rhom or sanchezi........ big deal at least my guess is close....... its not like i said something incredible retarded like a caribe or manny........ just saying to not jump on my opinion of what the fish are if people dont agree. everyone is entitled tho their own opinion and its not like mine was a 100% obvious wrong answer. it could very well be a rhom or a sanchezi or possibly something else so my opinion isnt a bogus one.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 10:59 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ May 8 2006, 11:45 PM)
> 
> QUOTE
> ...


Fair enough. Everyone, please keep it within the guidelines of this forum. Everyone is entitled to voice their opinion, whether right or wrong.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> > piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 04:05 PM
> > maybe you guys shouldnt have been so quick to say i was wrong either...... i said rhom or sanchezi yet you guys point out the fact i mentioned a wrong one instead of a right one........ you guys could have easily agreed it was a rhom and said i was right *but instead you guys * chose the other half of my answer to point out and make me look wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


by you guys i mean wes and jaejae............. i said rhom or sanchezi........ big deal at least my guess is close....... its not like i said something incredible retarded like a caribe or manny........ just saying to not jump on my opinion of what the fish are if people dont agree. everyone is entitled tho their own opinion and its not like mine was a 100% obvious wrong answer. it could very well be a rhom or a sanchezi or possibly something else so my opinion isnt a bogus one.
[/quote]

Didn't mean to ruffle any feathers PGD.

Sorry if you took it that way....

Anyway whatever...


----------



## PPAP (Apr 19, 2006)

some new photos

no red eyes
View attachment 122715


View attachment 122716


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Seem to be S. altuvei. Keep an eye on the belly region, less bars pattern makes it so. More bars spots S. compressus.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

wow, nice job on that fish. It looks great!


----------

